# Looking for UVI boat to charter in March



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi,

We are looking for a 36' + monohull to charter out of St Thomas or St John 267th Feb through 6th Mar (1 week).

Experienced sailor, 32' boat owned and regularly sailed at home.

Please PM!


----------

